# Jack Russell behaviour



## fat fred (May 26, 2011)

Hi I'm having some 'issues' with my Jack Russell bitch. Obviously being just a year she's full of energy and gets walked every day - it does seem that no matter how far we go though she's never tired!

But that's not really the problem, I started training her and the house training and general training and up until 3 months ago she was doing really well - walked on the lead well, came back to call, was clean and dry even when in the kitchen with her crate door open overnight, was loving but settled quickly sitting and lying down when asked etc. Then suddenly she changed, I also have a Westie and she didn't change at all and I can't think of anything - even minor that may of triggered this. She's become uncontrollable and _SO_ persistent about everything. She started peeing and pooing everywhere, previously she would bark or yap when she needed to go out even with the run of the kitchen and now I can let her out for 10 - 15 minutes, let her back in, shut the kitchen door, come back 10 mins later and there's a pile and a lake! I have taken to putting her back in the crate when I can't have my eyes on her, and let her out often - praising her when she does it outside etc - no joy - just let her back in and she peed on the floor, right inside the door!

She just doesn't seem to get that I'm trying to communicate with her, all she wants to do is play and will not leave anyone alone. She even tries to get in the bath with me! I have to put her in her crate when I have guests because she literally launches herself at people - there's no aggression just so over excited. She nips and licks and moves that fast it's hard to get hold of her collar! She bounces at people and I can say 'sit' until the cows come home - I get no reaction what so ever. I've tried putting her lead on but she literally runs to the end of the lead, and goes round in circles constantly so she ties us all in knots and flips herself over!

I realise most of this is youthful exuberance because there doesn't appear to be any aggression at all - she's just so happy that all these people have come to see _HER_ which obviously they haven't. What worries me is the the Westie is getting seriously cheesed off with her now, she's 4 and very good natured and laid back if vocal! She has put the Jack in her place a few times and the Jack has shown submission, however the Jack submits - then jumps up and goes back over and over and over! She does this to me, and ignoring her has no effect, she's right in your face - or the Westie's face, and just will not quit. I've had to split them up a couple of times - but I'm wondering do I just let the Westie sort her out?

I hate having to put her in the crate every time I want to do anything - I didn't get a dog to lock it up but sometimes it's downright dangerous! I've tripped over her twice trying to jump at me while I'm walking down the stairs. Another thing I've noticed is that where she licks and 'mouths' me when she's excited (like when I move these days!) she still bites everyone else - including my daughter which is getting worrying. It's still the puppy type biting and we have both treated her the same - I used a method to stop biting that I've used on foals before - I give the whiskers a little tug each time they nip or bite - they then associate biting a human with the feeling that their whiskers are trapped momentarily. It's worked with the dog but only with me, not with anyone else! I just want my lively but not manic little dog back!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

It reads very much to me like she has little respect for you , and knows she can walk all over you, she is demanding you attention as she is that of visitors! she isruling you! I cannot really help you here as this is not something I am anywhere near good at (having had a dog behave like that myself) I would NOT let the dogs sort it out themselves, BUT would insist that the jack does understand NO and if that means putting her out of the room when folk come then sobeit!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

My first question would be what are you feeding her?

It sounds like it might just be the terrible teens, but it might be worth taking her to the vet for a check up especially as she has started toileting in the house.

I have to say though that your method for dealing with the biting isn't one I'd use and it doesn't sound like it's particularly effective either. What other methods have you tried?


----------



## fat fred (May 26, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> My first question would be what are you feeding her?
> 
> It sounds like it might just be the terrible teens, but it might be worth taking her to the vet for a check up especially as she has started toileting in the house.
> 
> I have to say though that your method for dealing with the biting isn't one I'd use and it doesn't sound like it's particularly effective either. What other methods have you tried?


Initially when she was younger I used to say "NO!", push her away and ignore biting, this worked for a while, gradually she would drop anything she had in her mouth when I said No. I would praise her for letting go and that seemed to work, up until all this started that's why I started with tugging her whiskers because now when I try to push her away she mouths me all the more - trying to play and when I get up she follows and leaping at me yapping - wanting to play - when that happens I put her in the crate as there's no way I can really ignore her constantly tripping over her or having her climb on my head!

She recently had her jabs done (yearly's) and I spoke to the vet, he said that physically she's fine and that it may be do to with her season although she had her first season way before this started. She's on a supermarket own brand puppy dry complete food, she's always been on it it's what the breeder weaned the pups onto so I continued on with that, I am starting to wean her onto the adult version now which the Westie is on.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

How far/long are you walking her for? Does she go off lead? What daily training do you do with her?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

I would look at changing the food first of all. If it's a supermarket brand then chances are it's high in grain and additives and low in actual meat, and bad food can definitely make hyper dogs. I know she was fine on it for a while but it may be that while she was still growing she could cope with it but you're starting to see the effects now. I know your other dog is fine on it but all dogs are different. I think it's a very good place to start. There's lots of info in the Heath and Nutrition thread about good foods but you're basically looking for something with meat as the first ingredient.

With the biting have you tried just completely ignoring her when she does it? Turn away from her or sit staring purposely away from her. She should learn that biting = no attention. Tugging her whiskers, pushing her away etc is all giving her attention for that behaviour.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

fat fred said:


> Initially when she was younger I used to say "NO!", push her away and ignore biting, this worked for a while, gradually she would drop anything she had in her mouth when I said No. I would praise her for letting go and that seemed to work, up until all this started that's why I started with tugging her whiskers because now when I try to push her away she mouths me all the more - trying to play and when I get up she follows and leaping at me yapping - wanting to play - when that happens I put her in the crate as there's no way I can really ignore her constantly tripping over her or having her climb on my head!
> 
> She recently had her jabs done (yearly's) and I spoke to the vet, he said that physically she's fine and that it may be do to with her season although she had her first season way before this started. She's on a supermarket own brand puppy dry complete food, she's always been on it it's what the breeder weaned the pups onto so I continued on with that, I am starting to wean her onto the adult version now which the Westie is on.


Personally I would change her diet if she is still on high protein puppy food its probably way too high in protein. If its a supermarket brand too they tend to be full of fillers and additives, ones like bakers for example are full of sugars too. Shes probably constantly on a protein and sugar rush, if they are artificial additives in there too, which is likely its no wonder shes a hyper nutcase.

Pushing dogs away, tends to make them bounce back more, giving attention or any sort rewards the nutty attention seeking behaviour. Once exciteable they get to a point they are so hyper they cant wind down. They also tend to get mouthy and nippy when they are like this.

Fold your arms turn you back and ignore her completely, walk away out the room if you have too, only give attention when she is calmer. If that doesnt stop her then put her out in another room, leave her for 5/10 minutes, leet her out when she is calm but continue to ignore her. Only when she still stays calm then you can gently praise her.

I would also step up training, Making her work for treats and praise, even if yo and family members, do 2 or 3 10/15 minute sessions a day. Its no good doing it when she is in hyper mode, she wont be listening and focusing. If might be an idea to do it after or as park of the walk when she has burned off at least some excess energy. and more likely to have better focus and listen.

Also give her things like KOngs you can stuff with food from her allowance that she has to work to get the food out. Leave her in a quiet area with one of them and/or chews to calm and wind down and take out some of her fraustrations on those.


----------

